# Punkbuster with vista



## Poarch (Jun 3, 2007)

i was trying to play america's army on this new laptop i just got and when i try to play i always get kicked because of a punkbuster error i tried going to the evenbalance web site and update it but still no luck. I reinstalled the game and when it goes to automatically udate in the game it just keeps restarting the download


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Poarch. Welcome to TSF.

I've heard of a similar problem before with BF2142. Have you disabled Vista's UAC? If not, go Start > Click on your user display picture. There should be and option there to turn UAC on/off.

Give that a try.


----------

